# PFC200 CanOpen mit Eaton Koppler aktualisiert keine Analogsignale e!Cockpit



## RobbyJump (27 Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal wieder ein Problem bei dem ich anscheinend alleine nicht weiter komme (ggf. da ich sonst ehr selten was mit CanOpen zutun habe).

Eine Anlage war bis jetzt mit einer Eaton XV-SPS ausgestattet die auf Grund eines Retrofits jetzt rausfliegen soll, um wenig Umbauaufwand zu betreiben war der Plan, die IO-Insel (Eaton 140044 XNE-GWBR-CANOPEN) beizubehalten und diese mit einer 750-8203 anzusprechen.

Leider aktuallisieren sich nach der Einbindung (auch der Variablen im Programm) nicht die Analogwerte (nur nach Kaltstart einmalig), Digitalsignale funktionieren hingegen Problemlos.

Muss hier für Canopen noch eine Aktualisierungsrate irgendwo eingestellt werden?
Hatte die einbindung von IOs bei CanOpen immer für recht simpel gehalten... Kopler einfügen, Busrate und Adresse einstellen, IO-Karten auswählen und fertig :neutral:

Eine ander Vermutung meinerseits wäre ein unpassendes EDS-File, da die Artikelnummer in der Netzansicht abweicht (statt 140044 die 107591) hierzu habe ich schon eine Anfrage an Eaton gestellt aber leider noch keine Antwort.

Danke euch,
Gruß Robin


----------



## Tobsucht (3 August 2020)

Hallo,

klingt so als ob für die Analogwerte noch ein Interrupt im Koppler freigegeben werden muss. Gibt es bei Wago auch.
Sonst kann das Senden per Event Time gefordert werden. Der Übertragungstyp zyklisch synchron wäre auch eine Möglichkeit.

Grüße


----------



## RobbyJump (11 August 2020)

Hi,



Tobsucht schrieb:


> ...klingt so als ob für die Analogwerte noch ein Interrupt im Koppler freigegeben werden muss...



so war es Tatsächlich, hierzu musste die SDO6423 auf 1 gesetzt werden.
Nun überträgt der Koppler jede Wertänderung problemlos

Besten Dank
Gruß Robin


----------

